# Favorite bread rolls for the holidays?



## omgheather (Nov 15, 2004)

Last year I made herbed parker house (I think?) rolls.  They were good but this year I want a more crusty roll with a soft inside.

Any recipes you like?  What are your favorite rolls for the holidays?


----------



## Juliev (Nov 15, 2004)

Great topic heather!  Here is one for potato rolls:

1 package active dry yeast
1/2 cup water,warm(105-115°)
1 cup milk,scalded
1 cup potatoes,mashed
2/3 cup vegetable shortening
2 tsp salt
2 eggs,well beaten
8 cup flour,all-purpose
1 butter,melted

Soften yeast in water.

Place potatoes, sugar, shortening and salt in large bowl; stir in
scalded milk.  Let cool to lukewarm; add eggs and yeast; mixing well.

Sift about 6 cups flour into mixture; stir until dough is stiff
enough to knead.

Turn out onto lightly floured surface; knead, gradually adding
flour until dough doesn't stick to hands and is smooth and elastic.  Shape dough into ball; place in greased bowl; turning dough to
bring greased surface to top.

Cover with towel; let stand in warm, draft-free place until
doubled.  Shape dough into rolls; place in greased muffin cups and let rise
until double.

Bake in preheated 400°. oven 15 to 20 minutes; cool on racks.  Brush tops with melted butter.

Note: For interesting variations, use mashed sweet potatoes or squash
instead of regularpotatoes.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 15, 2004)

storebought.  I got enough to do on turkey day!


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 15, 2004)

I should have followed mudbug's lead, but I have all of the ingredients for clover leaf rolls so I have to cram them into my schedule somewhere!  I'm taking the day before off from work so I'll have a fun, long day of baking!


----------



## mudbug (Nov 15, 2004)

We are guests this year and will travel for about 3-4 hours.  For those of you with a similar journey, I can recommend the rolls I bought on the way to a family reunion at one of the SuperWalMarts.  This was a few years ago, so I don't know if they still make/carry them, but they were just fine and VERY fresh.  I think they came about a dozen to a package, small size, prebaked, with a light brown top.


----------



## Otter (Nov 15, 2004)

mudbug said:
			
		

> storebought.  I got enough to do on turkey day!


Me too - I usually pick up Brown 'n Serve. Thanksgiving is the only time of the year that they're available here, so they are somewhat of a treat.


----------



## jkath (Nov 15, 2004)

I posted my favorite roll recipe, but I can't find it now! Aaaah!
I have a cool-rise brioche that is fantastic - mom made it since before I was around. You make it into any shaped rolls you want, and then you do the second rising in the frige. You can keep them there for 2-24 hours!

This way, I can pre-make on Wednesday, and then on Thursday, I'll pop 'em in the oven as soon as the Turkey comes out.

If anyone wants this recipe, let me know and I'll re-type.


----------



## debthecook (Nov 15, 2004)

I don't eat any bread on Thanksgiving because I love to eat lots of stuffing (I make the stuffing with Italian Bread) but always have an italian bread out for anyone else. Sometimes some sesame seed breadsticks. In the morning for breakfast we have Pannetone.


----------



## honeybee (Nov 15, 2004)

*Favorite bread rolls for the holidays*

One of my absolute favorite breads - French bread with garlic. Havin' said that I don't believe I would serve it for Thanksgiving but love it with chili or spaghetti. I usually make mashed potatoes (my kids like mashed potatoes and I don't make them often at other times of year) and so more often than not I serve potatoes rather than rolls.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 16, 2004)

I'll make dinner rolls and start them the day before using this recipe from my grandmother that she called "Icebox Rolls" due to the dough's refrigeration.  I've changed it subtly for the use of instant yeast and it makes light-as-a-feather, rich-flavored rolls with a crispy top when brushed with butter just prior to baking.

Icebox Rolls

4 to 4 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1/4 cup sugar
3 teaspoons instant yeast (or 2 pkts of rapid rise)
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
3/4 cup very warm milk (120 to 130 degrees F)
1/2 cup very warm water (120 to 130 degrees F)
1/3 cup butter or margarine, softened
2 eggs

In the bowl of your KitchenAid/Hobart pal (or a large bowl if using a smaller mixer), combine 1 1/2 cups flour, sugar, undissolved yeast, and salt. Gradually add warm milk, warm water, and butte.  When combined, beat 2 minutes at medium speed, scraping bowl occasionally. Add 1 egg and 1/2 cup flour.  When combined, beat 2 minutes at high speed. Add enough of the remaining flour (about 2 more cups usually) and knead with the dough hook for about ten minutes to achieve a soft dough.  (If you don’t have a heavy-duty stand mixer, at this point use a heavy wooden spoon to stir in enough remaining flour to make soft dough.) Turn out into a greased bowl, turning the dough to grease its top, cover loosely with plastic wrap and refrigerate for 2 to 24 hours. 

Remove from refrigerator. Punch dough down. Remove dough to lightly floured surface. For Pan Rolls, divide dough into 18 equal pieces. Roll each piece into ball. Place 9 balls in each of 2 greased 8-inch round baking pans.  Cover; let rise in warm (85-degree), draft-free place until doubled in size, about an hour to an hour and a half.

Beat remaining egg; brush on the tops of the risen rolls. Bake in a preheated 375-degree (F) oven for 15 to 20 minutes, or until golden brown. Remove from pans and allow to cool on wire racks.

If the No.2 Son is on hand, we’ll probably have Butterhorns (crescent rolls)!  After removing the dough from the refrigerator, divide the dough in half.  Roll each half into a 16-inch circle.  Using a sharp knife, cut each circle into 12 wedges. Roll up each wedge tightly, beginning from the wide end. Place rolls, with points down, on greased baking sheets. Curve ends to form crescents.  Allow to rise for about an hour, then bake in preheated 375-degree oven for 15-20 minutes, or until golden.

This recipe makes about 18-24 rolls.


----------



## JRsTXDeb (Nov 16, 2004)

Audeo - that sounds great - have you ever made cinnamon rolls from the dough?  Someone on one of the about.com forums was looking for a buttery easy roll recipe - I'd like to cross post this with your permission


----------



## Audeo (Nov 16, 2004)

JRs, how very considerate to ask permission, but please don't hesitate to post anything of mine anywhere you would please!!!  If I ever post a recipe that is copyrighted, I will note same.  Most of mine are from my own experiments, or variations of my ancestors, so copy ho!

This roll dough is very good for cinnamon rolls.  I would increase the sugar to 1/2 a cup.  The filling I use is 3/4 cup of brown sugar, 1/4 cup of granulated sugar, about 1/4 cup of cinnamon, about 1/8 teaspoon of cloves and with about 3 tablespoons of melted butter drizzled in and combined to hold the filling together.  Roll out the dough to a large rectangle about  1/2-inch thick, coat with butter, slather on the filling, and roll up.  (I sometimes have to use my scraper to dislodge the dough from the board, but little holes in the center of the rolls are irrelevant.)  Divide the roll in half, each half into quarters, etc., and place in a buttered rectangular baking dish to rise.  Brush the risen roll tops with more butter and bake in a preheated 375-degree oven for about 20 minutes.

For icing, I prefer making mine using cream cheese for the base, adding a couple of tablespoons of buttermilk, then adding confectioner's sugar to the proper consistency.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 16, 2004)

I always make clover-leaf rolls.  I'm sorry.  I don't have a recipe for these as I don't measure.  I just kinda know as I'm putting in the ingrediants.

But if you want to make everyone happy, make your favorite bread dough recipe.  Melt some butter (about a cup of the stuff).  Mix sugar and cinamin together.  BReak off inch thick blobs, roll into balls, roll around in the butter, then the sugar/cinamin, then place in a square baking pan.  Let rise, and pop in a 375 degree oven for about a half hour.  Remove and turn onto a platter.

I used to so love sticky buns and monkey bread.  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 17, 2004)

Across the highway is the local and surrounding area favorite steak place. They are famous for their rolls.  I have to confess I can live without their steaks...........others swear by them but their rolls are amazing.  Thankfully I have relatives that work there so I can get the at their cost


----------



## omgheather (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks for the two recipes!  I think I will make them both as dh loves sweet potatoes so I am subbing that one for the potatoes.

And the icebox sounds like the ones I like. )

I am the opposite, I could leave the turkey and eat the rolls and side dishes.


----------

